# Stumbling episodes



## Sue/Rico (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has ever experienced this with their Havanese. 

About a year ago, my 9 year old Havanese experienced some fleeting stumbling episodes. They are so fast, I thought I was imagining it. Sometimes he'll start to bop up and down and will fall over with his hind legs, jump up and he's fine. Sometimes he seems to tremble and will start to fall over, then correct himself. So basically his symptoms are shaking, stumbling and falling over. Sometimes he goes for months with nothing, then he'll have an episode, then go months without one. 

He is always conscious and 90% of the time it's when he's standing too long. 

He's had every test going - even saw a neurologist. He has known heart problems (valve issues) and luxating patellas diagnosed at one years old. The Vet can't tell if it's his heart or his knees causing the problem. 

So he's on 6 pills a day for his heart and pain meds for his knees.

It breaks my heart seeing him like this. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry to read this but I can't help you much. I'm assuming you have had an MRI to rule out anything wrong with the discs in the spine like IVDD. I had to get an MRI for my corgi when she was having stumbling issues in her hind quarters. Turns out she had degenerative myelopathy which is a genetic disorder that is not uncommon in corgis and some other breeds, but the havanese are not a breed that would prone to it. Chances are your havie wouldn't have degenerative myelopathy but perhaps could have IVDD. I believe you need an MRI to diagnose IVDD.  I sure hope you can find an answer and please keep us posted.

Also - I believe IVDD is treatable in most cases.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm so sorry to read this but I can't help you much. I'm assuming you have had an MRI to rule out anything wrong with the discs in the spine like IVDD. I had to get an MRI for my corgi when she was having stumbling issues in her hind quarters. Turns out she had degenerative myelopathy which is a genetic disorder that is not uncommon in corgis and some other breeds, but the havanese are not a breed that would prone to it. Chances are your havie wouldn't have degenerative myelopathy but perhaps could have IVDD. I believe you need an MRI to diagnose IVDD. I sure hope you can find an answer and please keep us posted.
> 
> Also - I believe IVDD is treatable in most cases.


My Havanese had what they believe was an IVDD episode. She was walking a bit funny after jumping off the sofa. I followed the conservative treatment recommended by Dodgerslist.com (experts in treating IVDD). This included NSAIDS and strict crate rest for 8 weeks, even picking her up to go in and out for potty. She has been fine ever since (that was 4 years ago). I believe you do need an MRI to diagnose it, but Mia's case was mild and Vet recommended I just do the conservative treatment. A dog with IVDD has a better outcome with early treatment and it is IMPERATIVE that you keep them from jumping off furniture or going down steps unless you want to risk another episode. Strict crate rest is essential ASAP to prevent further disc damage and allow the disc to heal. I was completely unaware of IVDD and wish I had known about it sooner. In most cases, conservative treatment takes care of it and no surgery is necessary. However, if the dog appears to be losing sensation in back legs or loses bladder control, surgery must be done ASAP to avoid permanent damage. Please see Dodgerslist.com for awesome information.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you asked your vet if this is a possible side effect of one of the medications he is taking?


----------

